# zibidei / zebedei



## Blechi

Qualcuno conosce l'origine dell'espressione "zi/zebedei" usata per indicare i testicoli in frasi come

Mi girano gli zibidei
Vai fuori dagli zibidei

Non avevo mai riflettuto su questa parola, ma ho appena visto che in provincia di Milano, Italia esiste un paese che si chiama Zibido San Giacomo e allora mi sono chiesta cosa mai possa significare, ma in rete non ho trovato una spiegazione definitiva.


----------



## Blackman

Il _Treccani_ la conosce...


----------



## sterrenzio

Guarda qui


----------



## Blechi

Le vostre faccettine ridacchianti fanno crescere la mia curiosità, ma purtroppo non riesco ad aprire i link. Il primo si è incantato. Quando ho rinunciato e ho provato con il secondo, si è bloccato il pc. ... ma vi ringrazio lo stesso: prima o poi troverò un pc più potente e leggerò le vostre risposte.


----------



## Necsus

Dal Garzanti:Interpretazione scherz. del nome di Zebedeo, padre degli apostoli Giacomo e Giovanni, più volte nominati nei Vangeli come filii Zebedaei 'figli di Zebedeo's. m. pl. (pop. eufem.) testicoli | rompere gli zebedei, (fig.) importunare, seccare.


----------



## gc200000

Penso sia un regionalismo settentrionale, no?

Dalle mie parti non esiste, sentito solo in tv.


----------



## Blechi

Non mi è chiaro il nesso.



Necsus said:


> Dal Garzanti:Interpretazione scherz. del nome di Zebedeo, padre degli apostoli Giacomo e Giovanni, più volte nominati nei Vangeli come filii Zebedaei 'figli di Zebedeo's. m. pl. (pop. eufem.) testicoli | rompere gli zebedei, (fig.) importunare, seccare.


----------



## Blechi

Altra linea altro pc.
Ho visto il link. Lo avevo già guardato prima di porre la domanda, e proprio perché non chiarisce niente sono venuta qui!



sterrenzio said:


> Guarda qui


----------



## sterrenzio

Blechi, Necsus ti ha risposto meglio di tutti... nemmeno io sapevo che il nome avesse origine dal padre dei due apostoli di Gesù, che dissacratori che siamo noi italiani ...


----------



## Necsus

Il Belli ha scritto un sonetto dedicato ai sinonimi per definire il pene che si intitola 'Er padre de li santi', che potrebbe aiutarti a vedere più chiaramente l'analogia. 
E in un altro sonetto, 'Li penzieri libberi', questi sono alcuni dei sinonimi che elenca per testicoli:
_Sonajji, pennolini, ggiucarelli,
e ppesi, e ccontrapesi e ggenitali,_
_palle, cuggini, *fratelli carnali*,_
_janne, minchioni, *zebbedei*, *ggemmelli*._

Altrimenti QUI è riportata un'interpretazione che viene esposta in maniera abbastanza chiara.


----------



## pizzi

Blechi said:


> Non avevo mai riflettuto su questa parola, ma ho appena visto che in provincia di Milano, Italia esiste un paese che si chiama Zibido San Giacomo e allora mi sono chiesta cosa mai possa significare, ma in rete non ho trovato una spiegazione definitiva.



Ciao, Blechi !

Nel caso del toponimo da te citato, penso derivi da una corruzione di _gerbido_ http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/gerbido/

Molti luoghi nel Nord d'Italia, non solo nel caso di Comuni, ma anche per aree periferiche di città (ad esempio Piacenza), hanno tale denominazione.

piz


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Blechi.

Ti passo la scarna - ma adeguata - definizione dello Zingarelli: 

*Zebedei* /......./ [deviazione espressiva del nome biblico (dei DUE figli) di _Zebedeo_]. pop. euf. _testicoli_.

Noterai che il nome esiste solo al plurale (nelle lingue semitiche sarebbe al DUALE) e naturalmente colla minuscola, trattandosi di nome comune. La presenza del DUE blu dovrebbe rendere la definizione trasparente.

Ciao.

GS
PS Chi rompe gli zebedei è sostanzialmente un gonadoclasta.


----------



## pizzi

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Chi rompe gli zebedei è sostanzialmente un gonadoclasta.



Splendido neologismo


----------



## giginho

Si, vabbè, ok, serve uno che faccia il lavoro sporco....come al solito tocca a me  

Se pensi, Zebedeo è uno ed è il padre dei suoi figli, che sono due.

Se pensi alle rappresentazioni tipiche il padre (più alto dei figli, di solito ritratti insieme al padre quando sono piccoli) sta in mezzo ai due figli. I due figli sono gli zebedei.......a che cosa ti fa pensare questa cosa?


----------



## pizzi

Oh gigi, più che lavoro sporco mi sembra molto di fantasia! E poi Zebedeo non è proprio un personaggio famoso, neanche all'epoca sua.
Per stare sul classico con questa logica: allora, perché non si dice i laocoonti?


----------



## giginho

Perchè Laocoonte era Troiano....quindi figlio della (città di ) Troia e quindi non proprio radiofonico come termine.

I Dioscuri stavano a cavallo....e quindi non vanno bene....chi potevano usare di altrettanto foneticamente coinvolgente?


----------



## luway

Buffo: ho parenti che vivono a Zibido S.Giacomo e mai avevo pensato a tale assonanza. Sarà perché io non ho mai sentito parlare di 'zibidei', solo di 'zebedei'.
A parte Blechi, voi?


----------



## pizzi

Ricordo negli anni '70 uno striscione femminista con su scritto: _Uomini, a voi gli z*i*bidei, a noi_ _gli_ (seguiva affermazione di autonomia sessuale in rima). Ma forse l'uso della *i* al posto della *e* era relativo alla regione della poetessa.


----------



## giginho

Si, anche io sempre solo zebedei


----------

